# Mold & Fungus: Thyroid disease trigger?



## eorhythm

In my introductory post I mentioned that *I've noticed a correlation between my hypothyroid attacks and living in moldy places*. Of course, I realize every building has some mold, and not all fungi are created equal when it comes to their chemical warfare responses, but I think this could be significant. Problem is, I can barely find anything about it online.

I have a few risk factors for thyroid disease; my dad developed type 1 diabetes suddenly in his 40s, my mom suffered from what seemed in retrospect to be many hypothyroid symptoms, and also had fought a case of autoimmune aplastic anemia before I was born. I also have repetitive stress induced neck injuries. Even as a young kid, I suffered many symptoms of thyroid trouble, but with decent labs indicating otherwise. *One thing I always noticed is it was worse in the winter when closed in, and that all the places I lived had mold problems in the basements* (this was Minnesota in the 80s/90s). I always looked forward to and practically worshiped the summer months for that reason.

*My first and most severe bout of hypothyroidism occurred in Houston, 2005*, when I was living in a place I termed "the jungle hut," and a friend of mine started calling "the shack of death". The place flooded badly during a downpour and I saw at least three different species of mold grow from that, but tried to keep it in check with a dehumidifier and lots of bleach. Needless to say, it wasn't long before I fled, which was a shame because the place was actually pretty nice aside from that. However, upon moving, *I took things off the wall to reveal big patches of black coloured mold had been colonizing behind everything*. The smell released was fantastic.

Note: Houston is a bad place for mold sufferers. 

Nothing seemed quite the same after that, and a couple years later I was diagnosed after watching my thyroid slowly decline. My current residence is now having very severe mold problems, and there are some days when I can not only smell it, but it burns my eyes. I can't locate it so I'm thinking it must be in the wall. The landlord doesn't heed my pleas and I'm finding a new place ASAP. This winter has left me feeling pretty terrible, but I don't know if it relates.

*Does anyone else know of any such correlations of mold and thyroid problems? Can anyone think back and relate their flare-ups with possible mold exposure?*


----------



## Andros

eorhythm said:


> In my introductory post I mentioned that *I've noticed a correlation between my hypothyroid attacks and living in moldy places*. Of course, I realize every building has some mold, and not all fungi are created equal when it comes to their chemical warfare responses, but I think this could be significant. Problem is, I can barely find anything about it online.
> 
> I have a few risk factors for thyroid disease; my dad developed type 1 diabetes suddenly in his 40s, my mom suffered from what seemed in retrospect to be many hypothyroid symptoms, and also had fought a case of autoimmune aplastic anemia before I was born. I also have repetitive stress induced neck injuries. Even as a young kid, I suffered many symptoms of thyroid trouble, but with decent labs indicating otherwise. *One thing I always noticed is it was worse in the winter when closed in, and that all the places I lived had mold problems in the basements* (this was Minnesota in the 80s/90s). I always looked forward to and practically worshiped the summer months for that reason.
> 
> *My first and most severe bout of hypothyroidism occurred in Houston, 2005*, when I was living in a place I termed "the jungle hut," and a friend of mine started calling "the shack of death". The place flooded badly during a downpour and I saw at least three different species of mold grow from that, but tried to keep it in check with a dehumidifier and lots of bleach. Needless to say, it wasn't long before I fled, which was a shame because the place was actually pretty nice aside from that. However, upon moving, *I took things off the wall to reveal big patches of black coloured mold had been colonizing behind everything*. The smell released was fantastic.
> 
> Note: Houston is a bad place for mold sufferers.
> 
> Nothing seemed quite the same after that, and a couple years later I was diagnosed after watching my thyroid slowly decline. My current residence is now having very severe mold problems, and there are some days when I can not only smell it, but it burns my eyes. I can't locate it so I'm thinking it must be in the wall. The landlord doesn't heed my pleas and I'm finding a new place ASAP. This winter has left me feeling pretty terrible, but I don't know if it relates.
> 
> *Does anyone else know of any such correlations of mold and thyroid problems? Can anyone think back and relate their flare-ups with possible mold exposure?*


I will just say what I think. Yes. Why? Because constant exposure stresses the immune system big-time. Therefore, if one is genetically pre-disposed to autoimmune (familial) disease, whatever has been lying dormant manifests.

Mold is very very bad.

By the way; it might pay you to call OSHA. http://www.osha.gov/


----------



## Mustang01

If the immune system is dysfunctional, then a problem can develop in any part of the body, but for mold/fungus being a trigger for thyroid problems?, I would have to say it could be a contributor in a 3rd party sence, because the enviroment can reek havic to your body thus decreasing or altering your immune system which can lead your body to develop auto-antibodies. If your thyroid labs have been declining, it can be to a level/point of not feeling well and still be w/i normal range, this can be from many things such as antibodies, age, genetics, radiation, meds, and enviroment(but small percentage, there is a book that discusses this in detail, the book is described in my other post, Dr.Mark Star). When your body is under more then normal stress, your natural defenses are decreased and even little things can make you not feel well. When your body is fighting several things at the same time, this can make you feel run down and sick, so it may be that you have several different things going on.
The mold can and will get on everything and will follow you to your new home, thus the mold sets up house at the 1st oppertunity it gets. You would have to get rid of everything and not bring it with you to your new home which can be a hard thing to do. Kind of like roaches and fles do with their eggs. Mold can live on your skin and mucus membrains like your sinuses, and can be a transport medium for them to thrive in. Mold and fungus loves warm, dark moist placeses just like yeast does.


----------



## eorhythm

I think you're right that it's multiple things going on. I've got a pretty bad cause of dysautonomia I was born with, which has stressed my body constantly since birth, or just after. I went through a multitude of tests until I was finally diagnosed, and my cortisol levels have always been very high. Stress stress stress, even when there was no reason for it.

Stress in the presence of mold must have a negative impact, period. Some mold toxins are easy to handle when you're tip-top, but devastating when you're stressed to illness. It seems like whatever happened to my thyroid only reached a certain point and stopped, since when I go off of mediation now my levels are the same as before I went on four years ago.

I hope I can keep things in check now and prevent further damage. Even if I can lessen the mold, I think that will help a lot. What's bad is the moisture collects in the walls here and breeds mold like crazy, and it tends to take some pretty severe circumstances to make me feel bad like I've been.

Thanks to everyone for all your input.  I'd like to take a look at this book that mentions alternative causes for a bad thyroid.


----------



## Mustang01

eorhythm said:


> I think you're right that it's multiple things going on. I've got a pretty bad cause of dysautonomia I was born with, which has stressed my body constantly since birth, or just after. I went through a multitude of tests until I was finally diagnosed, and my cortisol levels have always been very high. Stress stress stress, even when there was no reason for it.
> 
> Stress in the presence of mold must have a negative impact, period. Some mold toxins are easy to handle when you're tip-top, but devastating when you're stressed to illness. It seems like whatever happened to my thyroid only reached a certain point and stopped, since when I go off of mediation now my levels are the same as before I went on four years ago.
> 
> I hope I can keep things in check now and prevent further damage. Even if I can lessen the mold, I think that will help a lot. What's bad is the moisture collects in the walls here and breeds mold like crazy, and it tends to take some pretty severe circumstances to make me feel bad like I've been.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all your input.  I'd like to take a look at this book that mentions alternative causes for a bad thyroid.


Dr. Mark Starr wrote a book on a 3rd possible type of thyroid problem, one in which causes hypo symptoms but lab values are W/I normal range, and the treatment with natural thyroid meds such as NatureThroid and other natural therapies. It discusses the verious possibilities asso with the thyroid such as the enviroment. This book was given to me by my Neurologist and when I read it, I thought the book was wrote about me! There are other books out there but this one explaned it soooo good and made sence, it wasn't backed by a big drug Co. trying to sell their synthetic meds. It is full of research and data that backsup Dr. Starr. You might find that it is good reading. Good luck with everything, hope you feel well soon, If I can help, I will try my best, I am here off and on.


----------

